# Red Cherry Falsies



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 18, 2008)

Where can I find them? Off and online? I used to buy them at my local store in the mall - Bliss. But they have moved! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now I can't find them anywhere. I thought cherryculture might have them but they don't. I know ebay has them but I don't trust ebay anymore. I have been a victim several times with sellers who scam. Ugh 

Any suggestions? O and if there is a site that has the COMPLETE range of these falsies, please post em! =)


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 18, 2008)

hope this helps you!!

Halloween Makeup - Eyelashes & Nails: Ronjo Costumes


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 18, 2008)

Eyelashes


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Mar 18, 2008)

They have them on ebay..... This store has plenty of them in different styles.
eBay Store - Vast Exchange: Beauty Products: RED CHERRY, eyelashes 
I hope this helps! Oh! I just read your whole post...... LOL I have purchased from this seller several times and the are  legit.... But I understand your concern.


----------



## rnsmelody (Mar 30, 2008)

+1 for vast exchange  i always buy my red cherry lashes from them. they always arrive in a timely manner and the service is good.. hope that helps =)


----------



## astronaut (Mar 30, 2008)

There's this place in the ghetto that sells them. It's like an mini indoor swap meet. I've only been there once and it was pretty cool with the prices, but I'm afraid to go back by myself. I know that was no help but I felt like sharing LOL.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Eyelashes from Troika International


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_There's this place in the ghetto that sells them. It's like an mini indoor swap meet. I've only been there once and it was pretty cool with the prices, but I'm afraid to go back by myself. I know that was no help but I felt like sharing LOL._

 
Where is this swap meat/flea market? I am in SD too.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Where is this swap meat/flea market? I am in SD too._

 
It's in the same shopping center as the Cricket Store: 5399 El Cajon Blvd San Diego, CA 92115. On 54th street actually. There's this Asian restaurant right next to it. I don't recall the place actually having a name. You can see it by the random junk outside though.

EDIT//

I did a google search and I believe it's called Fam Mart. It's apparently "San Diego's most famous indoor swapmeet" LOL! 

Counterfeit raid is made at Fam Mart | The San Diego Union-Tribune

Urban Dictionary: fam mart 
"there are tons of shootings there every month." ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT AGAIN// 
Never mind. It's not Fam Mart. It looks like Fam Mart is further south on 54th street. Anyway, it's in the same center as the cricket address I initially gave. I know for sure because I street viewed it on Google. The guy in the middle that sells hair and shampoos has a ton of cherry culture lashes near the register. There's this lady that sells a bunch of backpacks that sells some NYX and cool random stuff too. I bought some crystal hair clips for $1 and I saw the crystal carts at the malls sell them for ~$10-$15! Word of advice though, don't go alone! Better yet, bring some male with you if you decide to go. You're at least bound to get harassed otherwise.


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_Eyelashes_

 





Those are sooooo coool!!!!


----------



## mistella (Apr 4, 2008)

since you're in SoCal go to the fashion district in downtown LA. on Los Angeles St there are several beauty supplies that have TONS of red cherry false lashes (plus others). I usually buy in bulk (40+) so i get a good discount, $0.50-1.00 each.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 4, 2008)

I usually get mine from the local hood beauty supply store.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 25, 2008)

Also, I recently found out that a store called "Bliss" at the Mission Valley mall also carries some Red Cherry falsies. They are 3 or 4 dollars though (I couldn't remember exactly, sorry). The places in the swap meet type place sells them for about a $1.50, but it's not in a good neighborhood...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Also, I recently found out that a store called "Bliss" at the Mission Valley mall also carries some Red Cherry falsies. They are 3 or 4 dollars though (I couldn't remember exactly, sorry). The places in the swap meet type place sells them for about a $1.50, but it's not in a good neighborhood..._

 
LMAO! Thats the store that moved away from me! lol They moved to MV from the Carlsbad mall. I used to get it from them.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 17, 2008)

LONGS drugstores carry them. They hide them in weird places too. I can't live without them. I cut them with mustache scissors. I wash them in antibacterial soap and reshape them and they are good for a few wearings. I wash them because whatever goes near the eye must be super clean, and I also mascara fuse them to my own lashes.


----------



## hhunt2 (May 17, 2008)

I live in Northern California, and I've bought alot of fake lashes (some Red Cherry) at "drag queen stores".

In San Francisco, we have sooo many drag queen/costume stores and there are always lashes for cheap!  Maybe you got a few stores in your area.


----------



## astronaut (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_LMAO! Thats the store that moved away from me! lol They moved to MV from the Carlsbad mall. I used to get it from them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I forgot to mention that everything in that store is 50% now. They are closing at MV too LOL.


----------



## debdoesmakeup (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_since you're in SoCal go to the fashion district in downtown LA. on Los Angeles St there are several beauty supplies that have TONS of red cherry false lashes (plus others). I usually buy in bulk (40+) so i get a good discount, $0.50-1.00 each._

 



Hey, I am planning to get some lashes in downtown... I just wanted to know where do you you get it from(what's the store name?) I would really appreciate if you will give me some info about the store=) thanks!


----------



## Repunzel (Sep 24, 2008)

hey,
guys i live in australia so i need a website that sells them, pls help.
specifically the 83 lash.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 24, 2008)

I also buy from the local hood beauty supply.  Don't know of any stores in Toronto that carry them, so if any of you do please let  me know!!

I have also found them at local hoochie stores, esp in Vegas.  If anyone lives there, the Hottie chain sells Red Cherry lashes.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_There's this place in the ghetto that sells them. It's like an mini indoor swap meet. I've only been there once and it was pretty cool with the prices, but I'm afraid to go back by myself. I know that was no help but I felt like sharing LOL._

 

which swap meet in california?


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_It's in the same shopping center as the Cricket Store: 5399 El Cajon Blvd San Diego, CA 92115. On 54th street actually. There's this Asian restaurant right next to it. I don't recall the place actually having a name. You can see it by the random junk outside though.

EDIT//

I did a google search and I believe it's called Fam Mart. It's apparently "San Diego's most famous indoor swapmeet" LOL! 

Counterfeit raid is made at Fam Mart | The San Diego Union-Tribune

Urban Dictionary: fam mart 
"there are tons of shootings there every month." ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT AGAIN// 
Never mind. It's not Fam Mart. It looks like Fam Mart is further south on 54th street. Anyway, it's in the same center as the cricket address I initially gave. I know for sure because I street viewed it on Google. The guy in the middle that sells hair and shampoos has a ton of cherry culture lashes near the register. There's this lady that sells a bunch of backpacks that sells some NYX and cool random stuff too. I bought some crystal hair clips for $1 and I saw the crystal carts at the malls sell them for ~$10-$15! Word of advice though, don't go alone! Better yet, bring some male with you if you decide to go. You're at least bound to get harassed otherwise._

 

i know where that place is!!!  LOL!  when i went there for a wig, the asian man followed me all over the store!!!


----------

